# Hilfe bei Vektorgrafik



## Rasha77 (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo! 

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Auch nachdem ich das Forum hier durchsucht habe, bin ich noch ein wenig ratlos. 
Ich möchte die beiden unten angehängten Logos auf ein T-Shirt drucken lassen udn soll das ganze als Vektorgrafiken einreichen. 
Habe mir jetzt auch die Testversion von Freehand besorgt, kann damit aber nicht wirklich was anfangen. 
Ich weiss, dass ich die Logos dann nachfahren muss, aber da ich noch nie so ein Programm benutzt habe, weiss ich nicht genau was dann. Ich habe dann einen lustigen getrichelten Umriss, der das Bild überlagert. Reicht es dann wenn ich auf Speichern klicke? 
Wäre also einer von euch so lieb und würde mir eine Step-by-Step Erklärung für Dumme geben wie genau ich das mache, oder würde mir die Logos ggf auch direkt umwandeln? 

LG
Miri


----------



## Beppone (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo Miri,

es kommen häufig Fragen, dass "T-Shirtdrucker" Vektordaten verlangen. Und jedesmal frage ich mich: welches Vektorformat, welches Druckverfahren, welche Ausgabegröße usw.

Bevor du dich also ins Zeug legst auf irgend einen willkürlichen Rat hin, klärst du das mit deinem Dienstleister ab. Also zum Beispiel: für einen Subliplott Vektordaten im CDR-Format bis Version 12 oder für einen Thermotransfer (aus Xerografischer Vorlage) soundsodaten bis Version blabla.

Alles andere ist vergebliche Liebesmüh'...

Grüße


----------



## Roman-studios (16. September 2007)

Zeichne ihn in Coral nach oder gib mir ich mache es dir für 15 Euro


----------

